# kenmore country kitchen oven



## bigjohn5585 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have this old oven and replaced the oven heating element but still didn't work I took off the back and found a red wire not connected I need to know where it goes a diagram of the wiring would help alot where can i get one[email protected]


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

A model number would help to find the correct wiring diagram.


----------



## bigjohn5585 (Aug 9, 2011)

the model # 143-6106811-1289


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't find any wiring diagrams.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Kenmore never made appliances, they just rebranded them. You will have to figure out which company made the oven.
Maybe you could post a couple of pics of the wiring that you need help with.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

monarch is the manufacturer of that stove. Good luck.


----------

